# Car dealer doc. fees



## ridgetop

I really hate them.
With that being said,
I do know that there are a few dealers out there along the Wasatch front that don't charge doc. fees or keep them very low. 
If any of you know of a dealer like this, could you please share with me.
I don't want to support these dealers with crazy high doc. fees. 
There's no reason for it, except to make a little more profit.


----------



## deljoshua

You’re exactly right. Dealer doc fees are really there to add a bit more profit to the dealer. While some of the forms aren’t cheap and the temp tags are actually kind of expensive, it definitely is a money making scheme. Every dealer is supposed to have the amount they charge for their doc fee posted and then they have to charge everybody the exact same amount. I can’t remember where my daughter in law bought her last car from but he didn’t charge any doc fee and gave her a good deal on a good car. Once you find a dealer you trust it’s good to keep going there, just like an honest mechanic.


----------



## Critter

If you have time check out Dave Smith a dealer up in Kellogg, Id. They sell Dodge Ram and GMC trucks.

It has been a while but a friend and my brother in law both purchased trucks from them and they beat the price of every dealer around. So much that even after buying airfare up there they still saved money and it was all done over the phone, today you can do it on the net.

https://www.davesmith.com/


----------



## syedhuzaifa

*Digitalmarketing*

Digitalopment working comprehensive goal is to provide benefits to our client's business through developing. And growing the standard of their loyalty. Thus, to achieve a high level of loyalty, we do study work along with research on user personas that can reduce the risks of connection with a misunderstanding of their needs.


----------



## taxidermist

Critter said:


> If you have time check out Dave Smith a dealer up in Kellogg, Id. They sell Dodge Ram and GMC trucks.
> 
> It has been a while but a friend and my brother in law both purchased trucks from them and they beat the price of every dealer around. So much that even after buying airfare up there they still saved money and it was all done over the phone, today you can do it on the net.
> 
> https://www.davesmith.com/


I almost used them on a Dodge 3500 Diesel PU. They have good prices, but when you get back to your home state you have to pay the sales tax. That's cash up front to the State.

I drove into Doug Smith Auto in American Fork and they had the same truck as Kellogg did. I told the MANAGER I had been shopping prices, and had a quote on paper. I asked them for their best deal, and didn't tell them where I got the quote from or the price. He looked on the computer and wrote a # on a sticky pad and gave it to me. He asked me, "Will this get our business and you as a customer?" They beat the price in Kellogg, Idaho by $3K. I drove a new truck home the next day after they took the rapping off the truck, cleaned the inside, washed it, and went over every detail of the truck with me. (I didn't need that done seeing it was my 3rd Dodge Diesel) but I let them do it and took it all in.

If you want the best deal out there, I've always had the best luck at the end of the year when they need to move vehicles. LHM Auto group in my experiences has been the worst to deal with.

Look for a year old 2018-2019 vehicle that is "new". I've seen them cut $10K-$15K off the sticker price to move them out.


----------



## taxidermist

Oh ya, a couple other things--Doc fees cover the expense of the dealers cost for shipping, and the "lot boy" cleaning it up getting ready for the lot. I tell them, "You knew you were going to have this truck on the lot to sell, and you cant sell it if it's not here." They'll still get you, either on the back of the loan or on an extended warrantee, undercoating, etc. AND, when the finance officer sells an extended warrantee, he gets $xxx of dollars for his commission. 


When the sales rep asks you "where do want to be for payments a month?" NEVER TELL THEM!! Always tell them you want to see the price of the vehicle. For every $10K you barrow, you'll be paying $200 a month on average. 


Oh, and another thing. This is funny! try this!!! When they say "this is the no haggle price". I say great, sounds good. And then when they give you a trade in value on your vehicle, (and its always $4K lower than market value) tell them, "Oh, I'm sorry, but I have a NO HAGGLE trade in price of $$$$$. LMAO!!!! It's priceless the look on their face.


----------



## greatness1987

How much do doc fees cost? I am on my way to buy a new car and would like what would be too much to pay. So, if I got it right, anything that's over 149 bucks for doc fees it's the dealer trying to earn some extra money. It's a good thing to know. From now on whenever I see a higher price tag on the doc fees I'll feel more confident negotiating. In case the seller doesn't come forward I might try to reduce the costs for open transport at least. Anyway, thanks for the insight guys.


----------



## Brettski7

greatness1987 said:


> How much do doc fees cost? I am on my way to buy a new car and would like what would be too much to pay.


$200 most places around here. Except the place I bought my last vehicle and they charged me $300 also charged me for some stupid holographic anti-theft stickers they put on the vehicle that I didn't ask for and didn't want. I will never be going back there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toasty

I don't pay much attention to doc fees (although they can be ridiculous). The price out the door with everything is what matters. A dealer that charges $500 for doc fees, but if he is $1000 less on the vehicle price, it comes out a better deal. They make their money in either doc fees or price of vehicle or undercoating, or etched glass, bla bla bla....


----------



## DallanC

State fee cost is $149. Any more than that is the dealer adding on. I usually DONT argue for lower doc fees... I argue other fees, and when they push back I remind them I am letting have their doc fee as is.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist

If you have time check out Dave Smith a dealer up in Kellogg, Id. They sell Dodge Ram and GMC trucks.

In 2007 I was a week away from flying up there to get a new Dodge 3500 Dually. On my way back from hunting ducks I stopped at Doug Smith in AF to see what they had on the lot and pricing. They beat Dave Smith by 2K. Same color, package, 6 speed manual, 5.9 Diesel. I drove my new truck home the next day after cleaning my 2004 out. 


Oh ya...Don't forget you'll pay the sales tax for Utah when you get back from Idaho to license it. That's about 3K I'm guessing. $64,000 vehicle sales tax it $4,600. Idaho better beat a local dealer by 8-10K to make it worth while IMO.


----------



## Pumpgunner

Earlier this year we bought a car from Rand's Auto Sales in North Salt Lake, they are a smaller dealer that doesn't charge doc fees. It was a pretty painless experience, we knew what we wanted and were in and out of there in about an hour and a half.


----------

